
'Shark Tank': Robert Herjavec Bets on Making Silicone the New Platinum - kytrangho
https://www.forbes.com/sites/trangho/2017/10/09/shark-tank-robert-herjavec-bets-on-making-silicone-the-new-platinum/#472bc0004977
======
karljtaylor
on the upside, seems like a good sign "x is the new y" is on its last legs.

